# 2005 Scion xB



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

First off thank you diyma for all the suggestions and insight from all of you.
My stereo as been evolving since the day I bought it. I've changed my front stage numerous times and amp's as well. 

EQUIPMENT LIST

1. Alpine W200
2. Alpine H701
3. Knuconcepts Wiring 0 gauge,4 gauge, RCA's, fiber optic cable, fuse holder,
distribution blocks.
4. JL audio battery terminals 
5. Sea's prestige aluminum tweets (a pillar)
6. 4" Cantons mid-range (10+ years old in in the dash)
7. Four ID oem's (from Boostedrex in the doors)
8. Eclipse mid's for rear fill (stock location)
9. 1 JL audio 1000/1 for the subs (from sundownz)
10. 1 JL audio 450/4 for the Canton's and ID's (pionkej)
11. 1 JL audio 300/4 for the tweeter's and rear fill

All sound deading was applied to all doors,roof and rear half of the car. We also made a line level control device for the sub amp(stereo pot with soldered RCA"S. I still need to fiberglass the front doors and get alternator. Now some pictures.








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## alan412 (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm liking the lime green


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

[/IMG]







[/IMG]















[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## galegorafa (Jul 22, 2009)

How did you conected Eclipse mids for rear fill ? Amplified? What frequency cuts ?


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

I used the center out from the processor. 220hz to 1.8 with a 24 db cut.


----------



## galegorafa (Jul 22, 2009)

Isn't this cut "too full" ? Doesn't this go invade the stage? 

I forgot
... NICE WORK ! 

ps.: Forgive my english


----------



## jpsandberg (Jun 12, 2008)

subs are dusty


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

jpsandberg said:


> subs are dusty










[/IMG]

Thanks.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

tintbox said:


>


Is that your shifter?!?!?!

Manual or Auto?


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Lol. Yes it is and it's a manual.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

tintbox said:


> Lol. Yes it is and it's a manual.


I bet thats fun haha. How far do you have to move your arm to shift to second? About a foot? lol


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

I put in a short shifter so it helps. People don't believe me until they drive it. It's actually comfortable.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Got any pics of the mids in the dash?


----------



## Sulley (Dec 8, 2008)

HondAudio said:


> Got any pics of the mids in the dash?


Yeah, I would love to see those mids. Also is that factory suede headliner/pillars? looks great!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

I did some work on my 2006 toaster just this afternoon  I'll try to get pics posted tonight.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

stockley.rod said:


> Yeah, I would love to see those mids. Also is that factory suede headliner/pillars? looks great!


Negative. OEM is grey plastic on the A-pillars and grey "felt" on the head liner - pretty standard.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok, here's a couple of shots of what I did this afternoon:


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Right on looks good.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

10 square feet of eDead on each side, and that recycled denim stuff. The floor is quieter, but now all the noise comes through the doors and firewall


----------



## peterpanonacid (Jun 28, 2009)

who did your roof M8? did you take it somewhere or just glue the new material over the old yourself?


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

peterpanonacid said:


> who did your roof M8? did you take it somewhere or just glue the new material over the old yourself?


I applied over the factory material. I just pulled the headliner wasn't difficult at all.


----------



## moosejuice (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice install, I like the doors. I have an 04' xB myself....


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Mind if I ask what did you use for headliner? Also, where did you get it?


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

is that all suede. I love that! Looks good! Nice work!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey, those door speakers look familiar.  Build is coming along nicely bro! Keep up the good work. And I want that shifter!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Mless5 said:


> Mind if I ask what did you use for headliner? Also, where did you get it?


Jo-Ann Fabrics for the material and just applied over top of the factory material.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> Hey, those door speakers look familiar.  Build is coming along nicely bro! Keep up the good work. And I want that shifter!!!!!!!!!


Thanks again bro. I love them in a sealed door. They sound awesome.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

pics?


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Do you have any pics of the underhood fuse holder?


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

[/IMG]


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> Hey, those door speakers look familiar.  Build is coming along nicely bro! Keep up the good work. And I want that shifter!!!!!!!!!


I got the door sealed really well. Holy Low end. Thank you again.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

tintbox said:


> [/IMG]


Sorry to bother... do you have more photos of how you mounted that red OEM fuse box on the battery to the whole terminal apparatus?


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Another question: I have a couple of old brass Streetwires set-screw rings, for attaching to battery posts and such (5/16" hole). Would it be more durable to use one of these under the hood, or a crimp ring? I'll be running 4-AWG cable. 

One thing: they're gold, and I'm running a silver hardware theme, so I'd have to completely cover them with heatshrink :O

They look like this, but gold:

http://www.kcautosound.com/images/product_thumbnails/t_474.jpg


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

I just did a temp install of my new Hybrid Audio L1 Pro's and the L3's. All I can say is night and day.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

tintbox said:


> I just did a temp install of my new Hybrid Audio L1 Pro's and the L3's. All I can say is night and day.


Pics plz


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Just got done pulling the dash out. I will be making a more permanent mount in the morning for the L3's.


----------



## keep_hope_alive (Jan 4, 2009)

sweet. also looking forward to seeing the mids in the dash.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

No pics loaded up yet. After mounting the the tweets in the a pillar and mounting the L3's in the dash the sound is warm and natural with no eq adjustments. Still have not adjusted one setting on the eq and could not be happier.


----------



## kdxrider200 (Feb 1, 2010)

that looks amazing. and the suede head liner just tops it all off.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm posting some updates.









I removed the dash which was rather easy. These are some of these easiest cars to take apart.








[/IMG]

Dash is out.








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

Mount for the Hybrid L3.








[/IMG]

It's a basic mount quarter inch baffle with foam and I sealed the edges with some sound deadner.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Here are some pics of the doors transformation.








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

Fellow member OBXTINTWORX finished the door panels for me with a combination of wood and little bondo.








[/IMG]

Side view.








[/IMG]


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey, I recogize those doors.  Nice work. How do you like having a pair per door? I highly doubt you're having any issues with midbass output now.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> Hey, I recogize those doors.  Nice work. How do you like having a pair per door? I highly doubt you're having any issues with midbass output now.


Output is phenomenal! These are still the best bang for the buck speakers I've owned so far. Thank you again.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

No worries. I'm just glad you still like them. I know they were MONSTERS in my car before they went to you.  Good stuff!!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

tintbox said:


> I'm posting some updates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are the next part I have to redesign :\

The sub enclosure is coming along nicely. Slowly, but nicely. Pics soon.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Le bumpski


----------



## KAPONE.SS (May 2, 2010)

I am lovin that Rat Fink Shifter


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

As of right now I'm trying out Boostedrex's pods with his dayton mids instead of the L3's. I have the 4's cross down to 250 and they rock. I was hesitant to run the Hybrids that low. 
Over all my stereo has never sounded so good. That's why I love this site for the knowledge and the direction with out I would never have come this far.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Would it be possible to mount the rings for the midranges from underneath the plastic?


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Yes. Pull the dash and fabbed it from underneath.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

tintbox said:


> Yes. Pull the dash and fabbed it from underneath.


I designed these great baffles to hold my 4" mids. They were 1/4" MDF, and kind of a circle-within-a-diamond design... then they didn't fit at all. I trimmed one of them to fit but never got to laying it out on paper to make 2 good copies. I still need to lay it out and see if I can get them made out of 1/8" metal - but maybe the original design will work if I mount it from the bottom. Of course, then the issue becomes magnet clearance!


----------



## toysoldier3646 (Jan 25, 2010)

saw this car today on my way to work....hope I wasn't ridin your ass too hard, I was late lol. looked real good tho. I like the color combo and those windows were crazy dark. might need to get mine redone


----------



## antnbarao (Mar 20, 2010)

Acompanhando


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

toysoldier3646 said:


> saw this car today on my way to work....hope I wasn't ridin your ass too hard, I was late lol. looked real good tho. I like the color combo and those windows were crazy dark. might need to get mine redone


All good dude. Give me a shout if you need anything.


----------



## Crusadis (Sep 26, 2009)

What alternator did you end up going with?


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

I never got one. I could never gather enough info on the right one. I would like to put one in. Some people say it won't work with your car because of the computer set up. I just have never gotten a solid answer to pull the trigger on one.


----------



## toysoldier3646 (Jan 25, 2010)

tintbox said:


> All good dude. Give me a shout if you need anything.


def. man, do you offer any other services besides tinting?


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

Where did you get the recycled denim stuff you used on the floor?
Check out MechMan - High Output Alternators and More for an alternator, they seem to have lots of knowledge and Im sure they could answer any questions on how it would work in the car.


----------



## SVOEO (Nov 2, 2009)

tintbox said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Thanks.


 What does she weigh and do you ever have to move her?


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

FREQBOX said:


> Where did you get the recycled denim stuff you used on the floor?
> Check out MechMan - High Output Alternators and More for an alternator, they seem to have lots of knowledge and Im sure they could answer any questions on how it would work in the car.


Me? It's ~1/2 shredded denim (I'm assuming) with a foil face on one side. It might be the generic alternative to one of the products that's always mentioned here - Luxury Liner? I'll have to check to find the name-brand version of it. I bought it at a place called Mesa Sales here in the Phoenix area. It was priced by the yard and not terribly expensive. I think hotrodders use it as carpet padding and insulation.

[edit] It looks to be a lot like Second Skin's "Heat Wave" product.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

wow Im digging the install. Im about to do the same thing with my doors. I'll be running the id xs mids though. Each side powered with an ID 700.2

How well do you like your mids like that? Does it pull the soundstage down any? And any tips for me before I attempt to knock that out? Car is an 04 cavalier


----------

